# Rejoice you audiophiles, Successor to Z-5500D is announced.



## desiibond (Mar 9, 2011)

* 500W RMS peak power (165W sidefiring sub, 5x65W wall mountable satellites)
    * THX certified
    * Digital and analogue inputs (2x optical, 1x coax, 1x 3.5mm, 1x RCA)
    * Stackable DTS/Dolby decoder with wide range of controls
    * Infrared wireless remote
    * AV cable included for Playstation, xbox and Wii console compatibility
    * 2yr limited hardware warranty


Speaker System Z906

New Logitech Surround Sound Speakers Z906 | BLogitech


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2011)

I spent my past life adoring Z-5500D. Now there is a predecessor. Hope it lives up to the reputation of 5500D


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2011)

~20k .................


----------



## Krow (Mar 9, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I spent my *past life* adoring Z-5500D. Now there is a *predecessor.* Hope it lives up to the reputation of 5500D



What's with the past tense?


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 9, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I spent my past life adoring Z-5500D. Now there is a predecessor. Hope it lives up to the reputation of 5500D


Err predecessor..? 

And thats bad news for Z5500 owners.  
Logitech has altered system ratings in the new Z906. The old one has total 505W amplifier and that too of class AB! While the new one has 500W amplifier of class D rating.
Even the good ol' Z5500 has 3 yrs warranty in comparison to the new Z906's 2 yrs warranty!
Z5500 woofer has more power rating than the new one and so does the center channel.
From the review i found Z5500's wooden woofer casing much better than Z906's plastic one. 

More to come when professionals share in reviews! 
I dont know, i am disappointed.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 9, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I spent my past life adoring Z-5500D. Now there is a *successor*. Hope it lives up to the reputation of 5500D



I guess you meant this vamsi?


----------

